# Best trolling battery for $200.00



## bronkobri (Jul 10, 2012)

I love to troll but the best I can get is 2 maybe 2 1/2 hours and batery dead. I have a couple hundred bucks to spend on a new battery. Is there a 5 or 6 hour battery out there for what I can spend?


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Diehard platinum is the best I found so far

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have walmart everstart I can go from the dam at west branch to rockspring road and still have juice. 100 a piece you can buy two and have a back up.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree with the everstart. Had mine for a year and it has been great. Get a bigger battery. Group 29 or 31.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I just had to replace a one year old diehard platinum and I went with the walmart battery. In terms of batteries, the diehard is suppose to meet military standards. I was disappointed. I would save your money and go to Walmart and get the everstart. Other suggestion would be to wire up two batteries to run 12 volt. You could get two from walmart for 200.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have heard interstates are good is that true?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

C&D Technologies Glass Mat/ Dry cell batteries!! Mako Industries,, Do a web search,,& you can get them delivered to your door,,they are near Dayton??I just replaced my 1st battery I had from them,,that was 15+yrs old..............ask for Dwight... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have a Wal- Mart,I think it's a 27 series.We fish all day with a Minkota 30#thrust.It's the 5speed,we do a lot of trolling don't have an outboard,I have had this battery since 09.Fished 4 to 5 times a week,Can't complain about it one bit.I think I could get more mileage with a Variable speed motor.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd go Odyssey or Diehard Platinum. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

I heard the Optima`s were good, but pricey.


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Everstart Max at Wal-Mart









I've ran the optimas and they just aren't as wonderful as many claim, eye candy. The everstart is huge and will do what you are looking for as I see most are also telling you.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I have die hard platinums now but the Deka battery's I had worked well and at around 80-100$ each. Not too bad


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chrisx28 said:


> Everstart Max at Wal-Mart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two Everstart Max #29 series and can go all day in a 17'+ boat with a 55# 12v MG TM. No problems at all. 
I know lots of guys using them.
I've had Optima's once, never again they just didn't hold up. I was very disappointed.


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Solid bang for buck is deka(from distributor) for trolling battery.

For cranking sears pm1.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Fishman43078 said:


> I just had to replace a one year old diehard platinum and I went with the walmart battery. In terms of batteries, the diehard is suppose to meet military standards. I was disappointed. I would save your money and go to Walmart and get the everstart. Other suggestion would be to wire up two batteries to run 12 volt. You could get two from walmart for 200.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Diehard Platinum has A 3 yr. replacement one Y/O would of been replaced.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

I have had two of the Blue ultimas go bad in a year or less . Would not hold A charge. But other than that over the years never had problems with any other brands.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my everstart from walmart. Ive had the same group 27dc for 7 years now and its still going! I took it in the other day for them to test and see how it was doing, all tests came back good and within specs!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had some of the optimas and they did a great job for me. but the wall mart batteries are still the best bang for your buck. get two and wire them together. pos to pos and neg to neg and you,ll have one great big 12 volt battery. should run you all day and maby even have alittle change in your pocket. LOL. the everstart maxx has a 3 year free replacement.
sherman


----------



## sdguardmp (Jul 10, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> I had some of the optimas and they did a great job for me. but the wall mart batteries are still the best bang for your buck. get two and wire them together. pos to pos and neg to neg and you,ll have one great big 12 volt battery. should run you all day and maby even have alittle change in your pocket. LOL. the everstart maxx has a 3 year free replacement.
> sherman


this is a much better idea then having just one battery. to the OP, are you cruisng pretty quickly under continuous power?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Ac delco voyager...only battery ill ever run...and boy did they get a windy workout yesterday...


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

for those of you who have 2 12v batteries wired together like this, does 1 battery charger charge both batteries? What I am getting at is, if a charger is hooked to one of the batteries, will both charge because they are hooked together?


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am glad you posted this. I still had my platinum and was able to get it replaced. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

